# Question for Those Who Never Leave Home Without Their Kindles........



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Where are you at and what are you doing that you can whip out your kindle from your purse or bag and start reading in public?  I've often wondered about this when I see people make this statement.

I can't imagine any time of day in my routine that I could get away with doing this out in public.  I only get a half hour lunch break at work and I can't get my mind to settle down to read for such a short time.  Maybe it's just different people's lifestyles and ages.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I read whenever I have a spare minute. If I am in line at the drive-thru at the bank, standing in line. I read at lunch. I read in the car (when someone else is driving, of course!). I've also been syncing between my iPhone and Kindle. Since I always have my phone in my hand/pocket, it's very easy to open the Kindle app and read a few pages. I also can read surreptiously (sp?) on my phone during boring meetings.

In the old days (way pre-Kindle) I used to be able to read while walking but unfortunately, I've lost that skill. 

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's insurance.  If I don't have anything with me to read, sure as shootin' I'll end up somewhere with nothing to do for a half hour -- or longer.  Having something with me means that almost never happens -- and if it does, I'm prepared.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Eating is definitely one of my favorite (if not my most favorite) time to read.  I get blogs and newspapers on my Kindle, they are quick reads.  

I also read at work.  My job is an "on call" type of situation.  I standby until needed.

I also read while in doctors/dentists/physical therapists wait rooms.  I already begrudge the time I have to spend with doctors, reading makes it an easier wait.

And I read on the treadmill at the gym.  And at the botanical gardens/park.  And when I am getting my hair or nails done.

Like I first typed, I do a lot of article reading so they are my first choice for short time reading.  I usually don't want to get into a novel if I have less than 30 minutes to devote only to reading.  I cant stress enough how much I love the Kindle blogs and newspapers.  I know people have talked about getting RSS feeds (or something similar) on their Kindle, I don't know how they do it but it would be great too.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I do the same as Leslie, but always with my Kindle as I don't have a smartphone.  I may only get a few pages of reading in, but it's fiction not study material and it's better than picking up a magazine and leafing through it while in a check-out line.  It has become another kindle habit, and like KindleChickie, reading while eating (if I am by myself) is one of my favorite things to do!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've always liked to read while eating. That's a habit I've had since forever.

L


----------



## tubemonkey (Aug 10, 2010)

laurie_lu said:


> Where are you at and what are you doing that you can whip out your kindle from your purse or bag and start reading in public? I've often wondered about this when I see people make this statement.
> 
> I can't imagine any time of day in my routine that I could get away with doing this out in public. I only get a half hour lunch break at work and I can't get my mind to settle down to read for such a short time. Maybe it's just different people's lifestyles and ages.


I'm with you. My Kindle stays home. When I'm out and about, I'm too busy to read.


----------



## Picatsso (Mar 24, 2011)

I have recently forced myself to leave my desk for lunch and I usually read the Kindle while I eat.  I can't read in the car, but if my husband is driving and we stop even for gas....out comes the Kindle and I get to read a few pages.  

I've always been the kind that will read the cereal box, including the list of ingredients, if there is nothing else to read!!

Plus, I just like having it with me......sometimes I fiddle with it....move books around, etc....


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's insurance. If I don't have anything with me to read, sure as shootin' I'll end up somewhere with nothing to do for a half hour -- or longer. Having something with me means that almost never happens -- and if it does, I'm prepared.


Man if that ain't the truth! I've been carrying books with me 24/7 for 40 years at least and now with the Kindle I can carry hundreds of them. I read for my 30 minute lunch and whenever I get a few minutes. I spend one day of rest a week (God sure knows what He's doing) reading - usually outside in a hammock.


----------



## tubemonkey (Aug 10, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's insurance. If I don't have anything with me to read, sure as shootin' I'll end up somewhere with nothing to do for a half hour -- or longer. Having something with me means that almost never happens -- and if it does, I'm prepared.


I use my Sansa Clip+ for insurance. It's the one device (outside of my old school cell phone) that I always have with me. I have music, audiobooks, podcasts and FM radio to choose from.

If I have an appointment with waiting, I take my iPod touch with me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

1-1.5 hour subway commute.  1/2 hour lunch break.  eating out.  

I'm confused about what age has to do with it?  

And, have you tried reading on that 1/2 hour break?  It might actually help you settle your mind.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I use public transport so there's always a certain amount of waiting about to be done, plus I can read while I'm travelling. I also read during my lunchbreak at work. Then there always the doctor's and dentist's waiting rooms, waiting for someone to show up for a meeting, all kinds of things. I like to have my Kindle with me just in case - as Ann says, you can guarantee the day I leave it behind will be the day I'm left hanging somewhere with nothing to do but wait and no Kindle!


----------



## EmilyMae (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm a student in high school, so I always bring out my Kindle during down time in class. It's great. I used to always have to remember to bring a book...I fell out of that habit a few years ago unfortunately, so most of the time I had no books to read...but now I always have a library of books to read wherever I go. 

I also read while I eat, so when I have to stop for food before I go to work in the evenings, I always have my Kindle on hand.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

If I do not have it with me, inevitably something will happen to have me in "wait  mode"....I have very little patience with that.  Kindle is a lifesaver.


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

I usually leave my DX at home but always have my iPhone with me.

I'll read on breaks at work as well as any place with a wait like the doctor's office, repair shop, drive-thru, etc. All of those times really add up. I used to dread those waits but not anymore.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have always carried a book and a spare (dtb days) with me to ensure that I always had something to read.  Now with my Kindle I always have a library with me.  It doesn't matter to me how long I might have to read (I read fiction 99% of time) and if I'm out and stop somewhere to eat (I'm usually by myself) I always have a companion (Kindle) with me. I do not leave home without it!!


----------



## PMCrawford (May 9, 2011)

At least during the winter, it fits into the pocket of my peacoat, so when I'm waiting for somebody (which is inevitable), it's easy to take it out and get a chapter or couple pages in... Also, waiting for food to be served to you in a restaurant, filling in dead space in the day, etc. Overall I think it's best for filling in the cracks of time that would usually be wasted by staring into space, going on Facebook, waiting, and such!


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

I always read on my lunch hour, that 30 minutes usually stretches into a little more.   I used to have a job years ago (CPA's) when my kids were little that would allow us to read if we were all caught up.  I got a lot of reading done then because time was at a premium when I got home.  Wish I'd had a Kindle back then.  I read when I get a pedicure, while waiting for my mom to get her hair done and sometimes if the wait times at the drive-thrus (bank,food, etc) are long.  I see people reading while walking but I enjoy the view and people watching too much to read.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

My Kindle is almost always with me as well. There are plenty of times throughout the day to read (while eating lunch, waiting for people, waiting for my computer to run batch processes).

We went to a concert this past weekend. I didn't bring my Kindle in with me, but I did open up the Kindle app on my Android phone (in between performers) and continued reading the same book. Having the ability to sync locations across multiple devices is a great feature!


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

The Kindle is perfect when there's an *unexpected* delay. Like when I took my car in to a mechanic for a quick visit, and he told me that it'd take an hour longer than we expected before I'd get the car back!

But I also take my Kindle when I travel with my girlfriend. On our first night in a new town, we're usually exhausted from all the driving, so the Kindle is perfect for when we just want to lie around and relax!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I only get a half an hour for lunch, as well, but I manage to read during that time.  I guess I am able to switch over to "read mode" pretty quickly.  I read at the same time as I eat, as well, which can be dangerous when I am using a fork.  I may by an author with an eye-patch some day...which will look great in the publicity photos!


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

I find myself having to wait around quite often for stuff. Like when I accompany my elderly parents to a medical exam (or must go myself)-- or stay with someone in the hospital, TONS of waiting goes on. Likewise if I must discuss something with a bank officer, or insurance firm: still more waiting. Sometimes I must accompany others on long drives where I (thankfully) am not the driver; so still more reading time.

I do worry about forgetting my Kindle somewhere, though (or dropping and breaking it; or sitting on it accidentally).


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm much the same as the thread starter, other than not being on a tight schedule.  I'm a professor, so outside of teaching, office hours and meetings I set my own schedule.

But I'm not one to just read a bit here or there while waiting in line etc.  In the office at most I'll read some news online (or on my iPad) when I need a break from whatever I was working on.  But I don't take long enough breaks to read a chapter of a novel etc.  Also, since a lot of my work is reading or writing anway, doing more reading isn't much of a break!   I drive to work, so no public transit reading time.

So my Kindle doesn't go everywhere, and only leaves the house if I'm traveling or going somewhere I know I'll have a long wait (doctors office, long car repair etc.).  My iPad I usually take to the office, but only because I have it loaded with PDFs of research articles and sometimes need to skim through them when citing them in an article I'm writing etc.

I'm also not really an avid reader compared to most here.  I read a lot more than most of my friends and colleagues (usually 2-5 books a month, depending on length of the books I'm reading).  But I spend so much time reading and writing at work, that leisure reading isn't near my top hobby and I usually spend more time on movies, tv, sports and video games.  And all that comes after social outings, time with the girlfriend etc.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I used to bring a physical paperback with me most places; I hate "downtime." So now the Kindle goes with me everywhere, even when I'm just going to the store. Nothing worse than getting caught at a raised bridge or a train and not having something to do. I'm one of those nervous "finger tapping" people; if I'm not reading or knitting or SOMETHING I go nuts.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> I used to bring a physical paperback with me most places; I hate "downtime." So now the Kindle goes with me everywhere, even when I'm just going to the store. Nothing worse than getting caught at a raised bridge or a train and not having something to do. I'm one of those nervous "finger tapping" people; if I'm not reading or knitting or SOMETHING I go nuts.


Yeah, I'm kind of the opposite on that as well. My career is so busy and hectic that I enjoy some down time and like just sitting around with nothing to do but relax and think for a bit. That said, I can only handle about 30 minutes of downtime at any one stretch!


----------



## DanJ (Mar 29, 2011)

As a man I have a question on this. 

During the winter this isn't so hard for me.  My coat or jacket usually has an inside pocket that I can slide it into. What about the summer though?  I suppose I could put it in my back pocket like the commercial!? (Shudder) So do I need to start borrowing a purse from my wife? What do other men out there do?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

DanJ said:


> As a man I have a question on this.
> 
> During the winter this isn't so hard for me. My coat or jacket usually has an inside pocket that I can slide it into. What about the summer though? I suppose I could put it in my back pocket like the commercial!? (Shudder) So do I need to start borrowing a purse from my wife? What do other men out there do?


That's the other reason I don't tend to carry my Kindle or iPad around. If I'm going into the office I'll have my brief case/attache bag (whatever you want to call it) and can stick it in there.

Otherwise, when out and about I don't have any kind of back with me to carry that kind of stuff, and don't like carrying things around in my hands.

I will say that having access to the Kindle app is one of the reasons I'd like to eventually get a smartphone so solve that problem. But I have a tough time justifying paying for a data plan when I'm near wifi most of the time and really just want a smart phone for the apps.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well my job is to do 1:1  patient observations at a local hospital.  95% of the time I'm doing suicide watch and my patients are sleeping; rather than sit there for 8 hours with nothing to do, I read.

If I'm eating out alone, I'll bring out my Kindle so as not to be staring at the wall.  

Waiting at the doctors office, both in the waiting room and the exam room. always seems to take forever so my Kindle comes out yet again. 

I have to get to my daughters school at least 15 minutes before final bell if I actually want to get into the parking lot, so my Kindle keeps me company while I wait.


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

DanJ said:


> As a man I have a question on this.
> 
> During the winter this isn't so hard for me. My coat or jacket usually has an inside pocket that I can slide it into. What about the summer though? I suppose I could put it in my back pocket like the commercial!? (Shudder) So do I need to start borrowing a purse from my wife? What do other men out there do?


I use a back pack.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll use a back pack if I want to go to the park down the street, but I'm not going to wear one walking/driving around the city running errands etc.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I carry it, Kindle, everywhere because I do have random moments of "downtime".  I also have the Kindle app for iPod and iPad.  Though strangely enough my iPad has only gone out a handful of times while my iPod and Kindle are a constant.  I guess it's my security blanket.  Even if I don't even use it...kinda like my watch and phone, I feel better having it.  Though I am one of those people who carry books around everywhere anyway.

So when working, I have an hour for a lunch break.  Grab some food at the many places directly across the street that surround my building, and if the weather's alright, chill out in my car and Kindle.

When waiting in the doctor's/dentist's office, standing in line (especially during the winter holidays), and just general waiting periods...out pops the iPod's Kindle app.

All of my purses/bags can easily fit my Kindle and other necessities.

Tris


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

When I am not carrying a bag, I will just carry my kindle in its lighted cover with a slim credit card wallet.  When I had my K2 and Medge case, it had a pocket inside so I just carried the kindle as a clutch.  The Kindle is the only electronic device I won't leave at home.  Unfortunately, I am kindleless and hating it right now.  I gave mine to a relative who got stuck here in the airport.  Now I am waiting for my new one.  I'm jonesing.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

As a college student, there's stretches of 1-3 hours in between classes where I'm stuck on campus because taking the bus back home and then coming back for my next class is impractical. I get a lot of reading done during that time.

As a substitute teacher for grade schools, that 30 minute lunch break is a godsend. Not to mention that when high school teachers need a sub, they usually assign a test. Hours of quiet testing means plenty of reading as long as I check every now and then that no one's cheating!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a DX, so it's too big for my purse.  I just carry a tote bag.  Makes it easier for shopping too...


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm a computer tech, a lot of times I'm sitting at my desk reading while waiting for calls to come in. I even take it with me to the client's site as it takes about 15-20 mins to Ghost/Re-image a PC. That's 15-20 mins of sitting there doing nothing.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone.  I can understand the reading while eating.  I usually have either my netbook, iPad, or Android phone at the table with me.


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

On the bus. I whip it out of my purse and fall into a land outside of the shrieking people throwing gum around and leaning out of windows on the bus.


----------



## chuckf410 (Dec 27, 2010)

I've got a backpack that travels with me most places I go. Putting small purchases in there is easier to carry around than shopping bags (and better for the environment). Tossing the Kindle in there is just easy. While I typically don't have unexpected downtime when out and about, its nice to have when the time comes up.

Using Calibre I grab RSS feeds and send them to my @free.kindle.com email address. I turn on the wireless at home in the morning (if its not already left on) and sync. This way I've got some quick articles to go through if there is a longish wait somewhere, but not long enough for a book read.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I open mine while standing in line at Starbucks, the grocery, in waiting rooms at appointments... if someone else is driving the car, I have excellent peripheral vision, so I walk and read too, though I do look up every couple of sentences just to check that my path is clear, kinda like checking mirrors as you drive. It's always in my left hand.. ALWAYS.. so it's not a matter of whipping it out, just opening the cover and reading.. As I open the cover my finger automatically hits the little button to wake up the Kindle. If I am meeting someone at a restaurant, I tend to be early so I can read a little then too.. NOT while I am with someone else, just while alone & waiting.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

At the moment, I keep my kindle in a Borsa Bella Bag. Melissa does have black cotton bags for the guys. I gave my father a black Waterfield Kindle Bag. That's a good "guy" bag, that's nylon. He uses that, when taking his kindle out.

I read, as well draw, at work, when I am not answering the phone, talking to people coming in the office, or burning discs. Sometimes, when burning discs as long as I remember to keep checking the computer. I've even listened to TTS when I was alone in the back office doing mundane paper work once in a while. Of course, working for family doesn't hurt.   I also read as a passenger in the car, while waiting at Dr.'s offices, grocery stores. Of course, I also read while at home.


----------



## Grrarrgh (Aug 10, 2010)

I read constantly. Anywhere. If I have one minute available, I read. At work while waiting for a fax to go through, while I have to watch the phones, standing in line anywhere, waiting for an appointment, waiting for a friend in a bar, sitting at a restaurant while whoever I'm with is in the bathroom, it doesn't matter. Anywhere and everywhere. I walk while reading it, read on the treadmill or elliptical trainer, while watching TV or listening to music. I am never not reading at least 4 books at a time. It's always in my purse. DH and I went to a wedding a few weeks ago, I used the app on my phone to read when I got bored (which was unfortunately fast). I never leave the house without it. I've always been the type of person who would ready anything anywhere. The Kindle has been a godsend for me - I can use a normal sized purse now instead of having to use a gigantic satchel to make sure I have several books at any time.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Between classes. Waiting for a computer to open up in the computer lab. Waiting in line standing up or in drive thru. Right before a movie with my bro since he is always on his psp if the movie hasn't started. During my breaks or I'd I get to work early. Waiting for my best friend to get off (we work across the street from each other). When someone else is driving I read.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Like many others on this thread, I grab any spare minute I can to read. Always read at lunch and always have my Kindle with me. I'm addicted to it.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Grrarrgh said:


> I read constantly. Anywhere. If I have one minute available, I read. At work while waiting for a fax to go through, while I have to watch the phones, standing in line anywhere, waiting for an appointment, waiting for a friend in a bar, sitting at a restaurant while whoever I'm with is in the bathroom, it doesn't matter. Anywhere and everywhere. I walk while reading it, read on the treadmill or elliptical trainer, while watching TV or listening to music. I am never not reading at least 4 books at a time. It's always in my purse. DH and I went to a wedding a few weeks ago, I used the app on my phone to read when I got bored (which was unfortunately fast). I never leave the house without it. I've always been the type of person who would ready anything anywhere. The Kindle has been a godsend for me - I can use a normal sized purse now instead of having to use a gigantic satchel to make sure I have several books at any time.


I couldn't stand to read in bits and pieces like that. If I don't have time to at least finish a full chapter, I don't read. I can't stand stopping in the middle of a chapter.

I also only read 1 book for leisure at a time. With all the reading and writing I do for work, I don't have the attention span to read multiple books at a time.


----------



## Tim C. Taylor (May 17, 2011)

I find I cart my Kindle around pretty much everywhere. I know what you mean about lack of downtime. I like to read novels in big lumps, not a few pages here and there. That way I can really get into being transported to that other place that novels are all about for me.
But... hooray! Kindle is superb for short fiction. If I had a spare ten minutes on the bus, or whatever, I'd rather dig a short story out of an anthology and read to its conclusion in one go. Carting a library full of story periodicals and anthologies was never remotely practical pre-Kindle, plus they used to take up a load of space in the house; just ask my wife for her opinion on that 

Tim


----------



## Tim C. Taylor (May 17, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> I couldn't stand to read in bits and pieces like that. If I don't have time to at least finish a full chapter, I don't read. I can't stand stopping in the middle of a chapter.
> 
> I also only read 1 book for leisure at a time. With all the reading and writing I do for work, I don't have the attention span to read multiple books at a time.


Ahhh... I have a Kindle-newbie question on that. I'm the same that I would rather read novels at least in chapter-sized chunks. With a paperback I'd flick forward a few pages to see how far the next chapter was. I can't do that with a Kindle unless the publisher codes navigation points (the ticks in the progress bar at the bottom). Now, I did some conversions last month for a publisher wanting to move from paper to Kindle format (hooray for them!) and those tick marks are a mandatory requirement according to Amazon's Kindle publishing rules, so I put them in. But in the Kindle titles I've bought so far, I don't see other publishers putting them in. Naughty! What is your experience? Are those chapter markings commonplace in what you read?
Tim


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Ann is right, it is insurance.  When I was a little girl, my mother said "Always take a book with you wherever you go.".  Have done it forever. . .the Kindle simply makes everything so much easier.  There is always down time and reading is a great way to fill those moments.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I have my kindle with me most of the time.  I even read when watching tv, during commercials.  The only time I don't have it with me is at work, we have greenhouses & I'm usually too busy from 8 am - 7 pm.  Lucky for me we are only open for retail customers from April 1st to June 12th.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tim C. Taylor said:


> But in the Kindle titles I've bought so far, I don't see other publishers putting them in. Naughty! What is your experience? Are those chapter markings commonplace in what you read?
> Tim


It's a mixed bag. I'd say 50-60% of the books I've bought have them. Even with in series it's a mixed bag. i.e. George R. R. Martin's Song of Ice and Fire Series, I think the first 2 books had them, while books 3 and 4 didn't--if I recall correctly.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

laurie_lu said:


> Where are you at and what are you doing that you can whip out your kindle from your purse or bag and start reading in public? I've often wondered about this when I see people make this statement.
> 
> I can't imagine any time of day in my routine that I could get away with doing this out in public. I only get a half hour lunch break at work and I can't get my mind to settle down to read for such a short time. Maybe it's just different people's lifestyles and ages.


Before I had a Kindle, I always carried a novel in my bag. I read it when I had a few minutes, including standing in line at the bank. I don't see the difference. 

Sure, I prefer reading in large lumps, but I'll take a bit at a time, too. I just have to watch missing my stop if I'm on the commuter train.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> Before I had a Kindle, I always carried a novel in my bag. I read it when I had a few minutes, including standing in line at the bank. I don't see the difference.
> 
> Sure, I prefer reading in large lumps, but I'll take a bit at a time, too. I just have to watch missing my stop if I'm on the commuter train.


I think that's just the key difference. Well, one of two.

1. Some of us aren't super avid readers. I like reading, but I'm not obsessive about it like many here and spread my free time around reading, movies, tv, sports, music, video games, hiking, working out, goofing online, posting on forums etc. So I only read a couple books most months.

2. Some people have to always be doing something in any downtime, and others don't. Some are always reading in line, some always have their headphones on listening to music etc. Where as some are like me and kind of enjoy downtime to just sit and think and not be consuming something all the time.


----------



## shortbun (May 15, 2011)

I just got my Kindle but before this I always had a book in my bag. I read while I'm waiting for my son-sports practice, school, lessons, etc.  I read when my husband wants to make a 'quick stop' at the hardware store, lol. I read When I'm early somewhere, at the doctor's office, at lunch, on my front porch, in bed, while other's are watching the tube...


----------



## wvpeach (Jul 12, 2010)

I read all the time, I second the notion that even the ingredients on a cereal box will do for reading material in a pinch. The kindle is great though as it lets me read something more interesting than a cereal box. 

  For instance recently I was stuck in line at the BMV. Lots of odd rough looking men standing in line me, so my options were to look open to conversation or stick my head in my kindle and not have to talk to them. I chose the kindle and happily half a hour later had my tags, a bit of reading in and did not have to converse with a man that looked like he had just crawled out of some cattle barn, needing a shave and a bath.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I admit to reading any spare minute I can, anywhere I can.. this is why I read 250-300 books a year. For someone who is not a supremely avid reader I can see where my habits would drive them insane, while I think they are wasting precious reading time.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I read anywhere, anytime, any place in every spare minute (or half a minute) I can find.  My Kindle (as did my DTB) travels from room to room with me at home and lives in my purse when away from home.  I'd be lost without it (or a DTB) close by.

It's always been this way with me.  I remember being reprimanded by my 8th grade science teacher because I was reading while he changed the film strip in class.  The rest of the kids were yelling and carrying on but I got detention because I was reading for the two minutes it took him to put in a new strip.  He even confiscated my book!  I had to go "beg" to get it back because it was a borrowed book.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

wvpeach said:


> I read all the time, I second the notion that even the ingredients on a cereal box will do for reading material in a pinch. The kindle is great though as it lets me read something more interesting than a cereal box.


Yep, I read many a cereal box before my Kindle.


----------



## Cillasi (Nov 11, 2008)

My Kindle goes with me everywhere, even if I don't particularly think I'll have time to use it.  I've had my Kindle since 2008 and it's gotten to the point now that if it's missing from my purse, there's a moment of panic until I recollect that I left it at home.  I take public transportation to and from work, so I have a good 45 minutes or more between bus and train and waiting for reading.  Downtime at work is another reason I carry it with me - they don't really like to see you playing games on the Internet, but they don't mind you reading.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I also have my kindle for whenever its available. If I'm waiting for food in a restaurant, if I'm waiting for code to compile, if I'm waiting for a doctors appointment, if I'm waiting for my boyfriend to get out of his thesis meeting, etc. Any time I have 5 minutes to sit and read its nice to have my kindle on me.

I also like the ability to just pull up the web browser if I need it similarly in the wherever I am.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm in the never leave home without it read every chanace I get. I read at lunch time, when I take a break, in lines, doctor/dentist, at the hair salon, getting a pedicure.  I recently left my kindle home, realized it as I was getting on the elevator, the person on the elevator told me " We have these things in the lunch room made of paper you can read." I shuddered  not that I couldn't read a DTB; but it is so much easier to read one-handed knowing its only a thumb click to turn the page. 

Sure its nice to read a chapter at a time, but to end on a cliff hanger makes it that more exciting to get back to the book at break time or the end of the day.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> I like reading, but I'm not obsessive about it like many here and spread my free time around reading, movies, tv, sports, music, video games, hiking, working out, goofing online, posting on forums etc. So I only read a couple books most months.


I am a full time college student, have 3 teenagers, 1 in college, second one starts in the fall third turns 17 this week. I have been married over 20 years. I love music, I listen all of the time, I have over 56 days worth of time spent here on KB.. but it IS the only place I visit on the net for any length of time. I do read 2 webcomics but those take less than 5 minutes. I am 40. I freely admit I am NOT an athlete, and when the good state of TX said I had to take a PE class to get my degree I said WTF? I'm almost 40!

I do watch Castle, Glee, NCIS, & CSI. so nowhere near ALL of my time is spent reading. I just cram it in whenever I can.

I get 45 minutes twice a day drive time where I often sit in complete silence as I ponder whatever crosses my mind. Sometimes I have my Kindle read lecture notes to me, but not always.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Yes, I carry my Kindle pretty much everywhere. I use the note app and the calculator app and I suppose I will soon get the calendar app, but I do read a lot. I read at lunch if I don't have a client with me and I use the web app for info sometimes. I listen as I drive as much as I read the printed or pixel-ed page. 

I found out that most adults don't read a single book a year on average and the rest of us have to make up for it. So far this year I have my neighborhood covered.  

best,
Scott


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I am a full time college student, have 3 teenagers, 1 in college, second one starts in the fall third turns 17 this week. I have been married over 20 years. I love music, I listen all of the time, I have over 56 days worth of time spent here on KB.. but it IS the only place I visit on the net for any length of time. I do read 2 webcomics but those take less than 5 minutes. I am 40. I freely admit I am NOT an athlete, and when the good state of TX said I had to take a PE class to get my degree I said WTF? I'm almost 40!
> 
> I do watch Castle, Glee, NCIS, & CSI. so nowhere near ALL of my time is spent reading. I just cram it in whenever I can.
> 
> I get 45 minutes twice a day drive time where I often sit in complete silence as I ponder whatever crosses my mind. Sometimes I have my Kindle read lecture notes to me, but not always.


I didn't mean my post as a slight to anyone. Just saying that I'm not really an avid reader (I'm a college professor, so I already read a lot for work). I really only read for leisure a bit a night before sleeping most of time. Though lately I've been reading on my balcony in the evening some to enjoy the weather before it gets too hot!

I'm much more into movies, tv, sports and video games than I am reading. I hardly did any leisure reading (not counting newspapers and magazines anyway), before getting a Kindle back in spring 2009. Now I've gotten more into it and read at least a couple books a month, and sometimes more (I'm on my 5th this month so far--semester ended last week of April here so I've had more free time now that I'm not teaching and just focusing on my research!).

So I've never been one to carry reading material everywhere I go as I'm must not that big a reader and, as I said in another post, I can't stand reading unless I have time to finish whole chapters.


----------



## Miss Moneypenny (Aug 7, 2010)

I like having a good hour to read... but I will take any time I get. I take my Kindle in my purse wherever I go. Some days I don't get to pull it out at all, other days I seem to have plenty of opportunities; waiting for my lunch order, waiting for a child to finish dance lessons, waiting on a flight, in line at the market, etc. I don't use the notepad app, but I will send PDF documents and shopping lists to my Kindle so I can reference them when I'm out and about. I do this when I'm traveling, too, with my itinerary data. Nice not having to carry a lot of paper in my bag.


----------



## lcook0825 (Jul 16, 2010)

I usually have to wait for the people I have a scheduled an inspection with so I read a couple of chapters. Especially at the doctor's office. I'd rather read then look at all the sick people waiting with me. Lol


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Yep, I read many a cereal box before my Kindle.


  It looks like I'm not alone, with my pre-Kindle cereal-box-reading. Yes, I'm another obsessed reader who wouldn't dream of leaving the house without my Kindle. If I'm not actively doing something else, I'd rather be reading.

I must confess that a part of me *almost* envies those people who can just sit and relax and do nothing... almost. I love reading too much to think much about it.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't usually carry my Kindle with me, but I do have my iPod Touch with me, with the Kindle App, and I'll pull that out and read to fill a few dead minutes.

Otherwise, if I know I'm gonna have to wait somewhere for ten minutes or more, I _definitely _take the Kindle with me. Or I get all retro and take a paperback book.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Where are people regularly getting stuck in long lines (not counting waiting rooms at the doctors office, DMV etc.)?

Lines are usually seldom more than 1, maybe 2 people, deep in the grocery stores, Target, etc. that I shop at (and I'm in a major city).  Well, Wal-Mart I recall having pretty long lines from not having many registers open.  One of many reasons I haven't shopped there in years.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

One great thing for short reading periods is cleaning out my sample folder.  I have tons of Kindle samples and a lot of them just don't make the cut.  If I am reading for short periods, I'll go through a few samples and weed them out.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

That's an interesting idea.  Personally, I only read samples when I'm trying to find a new book to start.  I want to read that chapter or two and keep reading if I like it so I don't have to go back and re-read that chapter(s) again down the road if I read the sample a long time back etc.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

This morning at work I was doing some mass updates to the database I support so I pulled out my kindle and read in the downtime between the various updates.  I have no problem reading a minute here, two minutes there instead of staring off into the distance ....


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

caseyf6 said:


> One great thing for short reading periods is cleaning out my sample folder. I have tons of Kindle samples and a lot of them just don't make the cut. If I am reading for short periods, I'll go through a few samples and weed them out.


I do that too! It's like the only way that I seem to be able to keep my sample folder clear. That reminds me, I should do that real soon...



mooshie78 said:


> Where are people regularly getting stuck in long lines (not counting waiting rooms at the doctors office, DMV etc.)?
> 
> Lines are usually seldom more than 1, maybe 2 people, deep in the grocery stores, Target, etc. that I shop at (and I'm in a major city). Well, Wal-Mart I recall having pretty long lines from not having many registers open. One of many reasons I haven't shopped there in years.


Oh for me it depends on the store. Like Costco, Starbucks, Jamba Juice, restaurants, etc. I guess I tend to be there at the peak times. ESPECIALLY during the winter holidays, X-mas shopping is INSANE. I read a few chapters standing in line of our Nordstrom Rack last winter!

Tris


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It seems like most people on the Kindleboards and on this thread were already voracious readers before they had Kindles.  I read a lot, but would often go for long stretches where I did not read a book.  Since I got my Kindle, I now read ALL the time.  Anyone else reading MORE now that they have a Kindle?


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

balaspa said:


> Anyone else reading MORE now that they have a Kindle?


I definitely do!!! For the last couple of years before I got my Kindle I read no more than 5-10 per year. In 2010 I read over 40 books on my Kindle and have already read 15 so far this year.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

I purchased my first audio book via Kindle and took it on a long drive. Worked out great!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tris said:


> Oh for me it depends on the store. Like Costco, Starbucks, Jamba Juice, restaurants, etc. I guess I tend to be there at the peak times. ESPECIALLY during the winter holidays, X-mas shopping is INSANE. I read a few chapters standing in line of our Nordstrom Rack last winter!


That makes sense. Starbucks lines do get long some time. I just pass on by and do without if there's a line though.

And I definitely understand the X-mas time lines---that's why I do pretty much 100% of my x-mas shopping online now. 



balaspa said:


> It seems like most people on the Kindleboards and on this thread were already voracious readers before they had Kindles. I read a lot, but would often go for long stretches where I did not read a book. Since I got my Kindle, I now read ALL the time. Anyone else reading MORE now that they have a Kindle?


Yeah, I definitely read a TON more since getting a Kindle. I was lucky to read 5 books for leisure a year before getting a Kindle. Since getting one I've done at least a book a month, and usually 3-5 books unless I'm reading long books. Still not a super avid reader compared to many on here who read a book a day or more. But I definitely read a lot more now.


----------



## Jaberwocky (Sep 4, 2010)

I usually tuck my Kindle into my work tote, just in case I actually don't work through lunch and decide to read.  My problem is that once I start I hate to put it down...   

Someone mentioned reading the samples when you have those short waits, and that is brilliant!  I really need to beef up my sample folder.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Not only do I read the cereal box, but while in the loo, I also read the shampoo bottle, the toothpaste and anything else within arms reach with words on it.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

bashfulreader said:


> It looks like I'm not alone, with my pre-Kindle cereal-box-reading. Yes, I'm another obsessed reader who wouldn't dream of leaving the house without my Kindle. If I'm not actively doing something else, I'd rather be reading.


And in the shower- shampoo bottles. Weird, I know....


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I have (almost) always carried something to read, whether it be a paperback, magazine, etc.  With the Kindle, this has become MUCH easier.  I read whenever I get a break ---- at lunch when I don't have other plans, when I arrive at work early, while on the treadmill, while waiting for an appointment. I was stuck at work the other day waiting for a thunderstorm to blow past before I could safely head home.  I read the Kindle while I waited it out.    About the only place I don't carry it is to church!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I am retired, and every afternoon I have lunch with my "boyfriend" and we go for a drive, run errands, or whatever. 

EXAMPLES - - 

When we are together, I read my Kindle:

(1) When he is filling the gas tank;
(2) When I am sitting in the car while he is banking;
(3) When I am sitting in the car while he is in a gun store or ANY store that bores me;
(4) When we are at a restaurant and he decides to go to the restroom
(5) When I remember a great passage from the book I am reading and want to read it to him (or want to settle a debate about something we remember differently)

When I am by myself away from home, I read my Kindle:

(1) at the doctor's office;
(2) at the dentist's office;
(3) when sitting in the car waiting for a store to open;
(4) at the motor vehicles department, or ANY time when I have to wait. Have you ever noticed how much we have to wait these days?


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't take my Kindle anywhere with me. It's only been out of the house twice and that was to show a couple friends who were thinking of getting one. Reading for me is something I prefer to do when I am on my own and in the peace and quiet of my home. I find it hard to concentrate on a book if there is noise or any type of distraction going on so I usually don't bother. 

I do have a small Android device, half the size of my Kindle which slips neatly into my inside jacket pocket (male and dont carry any sort of bag etc). This has the Kindle App on, plus the books I am reading, so if I did have a long wait and the conditions were suitable I could read if I wanted.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Does anyone ever feel they are addicted to their Kindles and reading in public in the same way we hear about Blackberry phone owners who are frequently texting on them?  The familiar Crackberry addict who ignores those who are in their company while they are texting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . .not me. . . . .though I have read A LOT from a young age, part of what I was taught is that it's not polite to read while in a social situation.  So no reading at the dinner table -- unless you're eating alone -- and no pulling a book out while you're visiting at someone's home.  That rule was sometimes relaxed if we were going somewhere that the 'rents knew would get boring for us pretty quickly.  Then we were required to be attentive and polite for a while, and then allowed to read quietly -- in preference to fighting with each other.  So. . if I was at a 'party' or out to dinner with people, even though I have my Kindle, I'd not pull it out to read.  Just as I'd never, BK, have pulled out a book to read.  I have pulled my phone out to show people pictures. . . . .

OTOH, if I'm meeting someone and they've not arrived yet, sure I'll read while I wait.  But, again, that's no different than BK.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I have only recently started taking my Kindle with me on the weekends (I always take mine to work with me, as I read while I eat my lunch almost every day).  I have found that there are surprising little opportunities to grab some quick reading time almost anytime or anywhere I happen to be (as long as my kids are content    ).


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

My wife and I both take our Kindles when we go to the Doctor's office.  Doctors are never on time so it is nice to have something to read while we are waiting.

Even after the nurse puts you in that little room, it still takes a while.  So time spent in the Doctor's office is not wasted if we have our Kindles.


----------



## Lenc324 (Feb 16, 2011)

I read every spare momenent I get.


----------



## ASPolicastro (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm also hooked on the Kindle and yes, it goes to work with me and everywhere else I think I'll have a few minutes to read. Great device! Love it!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . .not me. . . . .though I have read A LOT from a young age, part of what I was taught is that it's not polite to read while in a social situation. So no reading at the dinner table -- unless you're eating alone -- and no pulling a book out while you're visiting at someone's home. That rule was sometimes relaxed if we were going somewhere that the 'rents knew would get boring for us pretty quickly. Then we were required to be attentive and polite for a while, and then allowed to read quietly -- in preference to fighting with each other. So. . if I was at a 'party' or out to dinner with people, even though I have my Kindle, I'd not pull it out to read. Just as I'd never, BK, have pulled out a book to read. I have pulled my phone out to show people pictures. . . . .
> 
> OTOH, if I'm meeting someone and they've not arrived yet, sure I'll read while I wait. But, again, that's no different than BK.


I agree with those rules and we observed them, but standing in line or commuting on the tram don't count as social situations to me, so I am perfectly free to read in my opinion. I wouldn't at someone's home or at a party normally.

I was always a voracious reader, but I suspect I've become even moreso since my Kindle. I have a conspiracy theory that there's a secret chemical they sneak into the plastic.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

balaspa said:


> It seems like most people on the Kindleboards and on this thread were already voracious readers before they had Kindles. I read a lot, but would often go for long stretches where I did not read a book. Since I got my Kindle, I now read ALL the time. Anyone else reading MORE now that they have a Kindle?


Yes, I am. One of the things I love about my Kindle is discovering small presses and indie authors with wonderful offerings--books I would never find at Borders in the pre-Kindle days. I was a voracious reader who sort of got out of the habit and now I am back to it again, full-force. It's great.

L


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

The Kindle fits perfectly in my purse, so I take it when I can. It comes in handy when I decide to stop and get takeout and have to wait. Or if you hit construction or accident that has come to a standstill. 

As Leslie said, I was a voracious reader growing up, but economic hardships in recent years had limited my reading to library finds. Now w/ the Kindle (which has paid itself back already and I've only had it since January), I can buy cheap, wonderfully written indie books. It's easier to find books in the genres I like now (the libraries in my area are severely limited in their fantasy/sci-fi selections), and I'm supporting up-and-coming writers. Win-win.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I live in Mexico City, where waiting patiently in line is a way of life.  I recently waited 5 HOURS to register my car.  Thank heaven for my Kindle.  I would have committed an act of terror on the bureaucrats if I hadn´t had it with me.
Judith
PS:  I like to put a couple of short stories on my IPhone for when I've forgotten to bring my Kindle.


----------



## ChrisRippel (Feb 11, 2010)

laurie_lu said:


> Where are you at and what are you doing that you can whip out your kindle from your purse or bag and start reading in public?


I have Kindle, Nook and Kobo apps on my DroidX smartphone.

In addition to the situations mentioned by others, I also read while walking the dog.

I mastered walking and chewing gum years ago.

I confess I have not completely mastered walking and reading, especially at night,
but I am not bad at it.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My kindle doesn't leave the house a lot unless I have an appt or one of the kids does. If so, then it definitely goes with me. It's been especially handy at baseball games. My sons have to be there an hour before the game starts to warm-up so I use that time to read with my kindle. I could use my droid phone but the screen is much better on my kindle of course.


----------



## hodad66 (May 9, 2011)

Doctors office, eating breakfast, waiting for my
GF to finish shopping.  I find that I now look forward
to those little "inconveniences" for a chance to  crank
up the Kindle.


----------



## bjm (Mar 9, 2011)

Sometimes I think I would like a hip bag for the Kindle. With an elastic draw string so that I can pull it up to read without taking it off. And then when my appointment is called, or when the boss comes in? Just let go and WHZZZP! It goes back into place on the belt. "Oh, hi Boss, how are you today? That's a nice tie you have."

It would make it handy to read everywhere, all the time, wherever you are, without having to take your Kindle out or put your Kindle away. I would like that.

Or imagine this. A new Kindle. For the avid reader. For the reader who is addicted to words. This Kindle is SMALL. It's actually the size of a wrist watch. It's on a band (and there are many aftermarket brands with all their own bands so you can customize, the consumer would like this, and it opens up the free market). Ok so you wear it like a wrist watch, and always have it there. Right on you. Feel like reading? Got a second? Take a glance. Now go do your work. Now take another glance. Keep looking. Walking up to the washroom? Look at your wrist again. That's another 30 seconds of reading right there. Alone at lunch? No you're not, you have your Kindle right where you want it, so read. At the end of the day you've read fourteen books. Just an idea.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

A friend (guys will tell you anything and although this was funny--it was a bit TMI LOL) that while sitting in the loo he got bored and downloaded a book on his Kindle. So some people take it everywhere. ;(


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett (May 29, 2011)

laurie_lu said:


> Where are you at and what are you doing that you can whip out your kindle from your purse or bag and start reading in public? I've often wondered about this when I see people make this statement.
> 
> I can't imagine any time of day in my routine that I could get away with doing this out in public. I only get a half hour lunch break at work and I can't get my mind to settle down to read for such a short time. Maybe it's just different people's lifestyles and ages.


Checkout line, restaurant, in the car (relax, only if I am not driving), Anytime my wife is talking to just about anyone (I hope she never reads this). Lots of opportunities to read a few lines, and I never have to find my page.

Whenever I leave the house I grab my keys, my cell phone and my Kindle, my wife used to ask why I was bringing the kindle, she gave that up.... Eventually.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I read if I have to wait in a line.

I am a volunteer driver for American Cancer Society so I often read if I arrive to pick up a patient and I'm early.  I read while waiting for them to complete treatment.

I read if I am on my own while eating out or in the car.  

I even read while waiting to have sandwiches made at TOGO's or if I have to wait for a pizza.

Oh and I read if I am waiting for an appointment of my own.
Tonight I went to a skin cancer screening at a local hospital and while I ended up talking to people during much of the wait, I did have my Kindle in hand and did read some too.

And just read another post and yes.. if I'm with someone who MUST (per them) talk on their cell phone or text while with me, I will definitely whip out the kindle and check the NYTimes Latest News Blog or something..  fighting rudeness with rudeness.

When I was working, I wasn't reading of course except for a quick break or at lunch if I wasn't hanging with coworkers.


----------



## happyme (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I really don't like to do it in public. Because people often think that I am a show off or something.. But, when I am in my car, I do use my time


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett (May 29, 2011)

happyme said:


> Well, I really don't like to do it in public. Because people often think that I am a show off or something.. But, when I am in my car, I do use my time


If reading is showing off then we ARE moving in the wrong direction.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm going back before Kindle because I'm retired now. When I was a police officer I always had a book in my brief case. I read eating dinner. I had only 40 minutes but I still read. If I were lucky enough to get schedule to testify in court when I was actually working, I could get a couple of hours of reading in while I waited. A doctor's appointment, hah! Doctors don't understand the concept. I always went in to appointments with a book.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Not reflecting on anyone else, but it honestly never even occurred to me to think someone would believe my reading a Kindle was showing off.  I guess I would have to actually care what some stranger thinks before it would even cross my mind.  It is just so different than my thought pattern.


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett (May 29, 2011)

KindleChickie said:


> Not reflecting on anyone else, but it honestly never even occurred to me to think someone would believe my reading a Kindle was showing off. I guess I would have to actually care what some stranger thinks before it would even cross my mind. It is just so different than my thought pattern.


Compared to some of the cell phone etiquette (or lack thereof) I fail to see how using a kindle in public can be an issue. Some books shouldn't be read in public, I have been known to laugh while reading, or sometimes I can really get into a story. Just call it situational awareness and be considerate but just the act of reading isn't a problem IMHO.

Besides, if every perfect stranger was reading a kindle then maybe it would reduce the amount of squirrels out there who like to strike up conversations in the weirdest locations. Imagine, the next time in line at the supermarket, someone strikes up a conversation about their cat, shove a kindle in their hand and tell them to go away. The world would be so much simpler.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

happyme said:


> Well, I really don't like to do it in public. Because people often think that I am a show off or something.


 

How is someone reading a "show off?" People read books, magazines, newspapers in public on a regular basis.

Besides, if you are reading you won't even know if anyone is watching, much less what they think.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

happyme said:


> Well, I really don't like to do it in public. Because people often think that I am a show off or something..


People have actually told you that?  How rude of them.  Would they say you were showing off if reading a DTB? You should be free to read anything (paperback, hardback, magazine, newspaper, eBook) in public whenever you choose to do so without worrying you'll be accused of being a show off. People today are way too concerned about what other people are doing. They should mind their own business.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I commute by public transportation.
And frankly most of the riders read something.
It is must more convenient and easy to read on a Kindle.
Can read one-handed, which is convenient if you have to stand.

Just sayin.....


----------

